# A Prayer - with tongue in cheek



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Dear Lord, I know that I don't talk to you that much,
but I note this past year you have taken away 
my favourite actor, Patrick Swayze,
my favourite actress, Farah Fawcett, 
my favourite musician, Michael Jackson, 
and my favourite cricketer, Alec Bedser. 
I just wanted to let you know that my favourite prime minister is Gordon Brown! Amen.



with apologies to any of his supporters


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Rely*



siobhanwf said:


> Dear Lord, I know that I don't talk to you that much,
> but I note this past year you have taken away
> my favourite actor, Patrick Swayze,
> my favourite actress, Farah Fawcett,
> ...


:clap2::clap2::clap2:

Peterfc 666?


----------

